# Help me identify this pollinator?



## martyred_cars (Apr 21, 2008)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YO9I1QzmVKQ/SLxvPYVYklI/AAAAAAAAAcI/lUlj9rhLab8/s1600-h/DSCN0882.JPG

Does anybody know this bee or bee-type insect?

I took some amazing pictures of them this summer, but I've not been able to id them.

Sorry I can't seem to upload the picture.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like a type of fly. Does it have just two wings? Looks that way. Did you notice halteres. Flies are in the order Diptera. They have only two wings. The other two are little globe like organs that resemble a golf ball on a tee.


----------



## martyred_cars (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh wow, you're right. I tracked it down: diptera syrphidae, the hover fly.


Thanks!


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

It is a type of Syrphid fly or flower fly ( Syrphidae)


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

*I've got it.*

That is a hover fly. I saw a couple of them while I was building my sons' treehouse. They look very wasp/beelike which is a mimic defense against predators. Interesting to watch.

Hope this helps you.

Mike


----------

